
'The Floppy Did Me In' - dkoch
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/01/the-floppy-did-me-in/283132/
======
dredmorbius
The article is short on details, but it sounds to me as if it was (most
likely) MS Word Document metadata, rather than the floppy itself, which
provided vital clues, though file deletion was another culprit:

[http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/how_the_cops_caug...](http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/how_the_cops_caught_btk/)
(relevant details near end of article).

~~~
joncameron
That's what Wikipedia has, and the implication from this Times story
[http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/05/technology/techspecial4/05...](http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/05/technology/techspecial4/05forensic.html)
that it draws from.

~~~
dredmorbius
Thanks, good info.

------
stackcollision
This case is really interesting.

Here's a guy who had committed numerous murders, and gotten away with it to
boot. But he had to have the recognition. Criminal psychology is fascinating
stuff.

